# Ti coils on Mech tube mod



## WELIHF (3/4/17)

Anyone running titanium builds on a mech, how well does it work or would you think it would work?

I'll test it myself later as well but I think it would work relatively well due to the fluctuation in resistance.

As the coils get hotter resistance increases (at 400f by a factor of 1.8) effectively reducing power output considerably as coil temp rises.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (3/4/17)

It is not advised to run Ti in anything other than TC mode. Above a certain temp, Ti gives off toxic fumes. While that can be eliminated in a regulated TC mod by keeping the coil below the threshold temp, it cannot be controlled in a mech. It is up to everybody to decide what risk they want to accept but just sayin'.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## shabbar (3/4/17)

Also isnt the resistance too low to be using in a mech?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (3/4/17)

Don't use titanium in a mech, even my current builds on a reg mod I still don't even glow the coils when building. The flavour is good but building is a nightmare. The attached pic is a 26g twisted Ti build, and it took over an hour to get this right and 3 hours of swearing the day before

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (3/4/17)

WELIHF said:


> Anyone running titanium builds on a mech, how well does it work or would you think it would work?
> 
> I'll test it myself later as well but I think it would work relatively well due to the fluctuation in resistance.
> 
> ...





RichJB said:


> It is not advised to run Ti in anything other than TC mode. Above a certain temp, Ti gives off toxic fumes. While that can be eliminated in a regulated TC mod by keeping the coil below the threshold temp, it cannot be controlled in a mech. It is up to everybody to decide what risk they want to accept but just sayin'.



Plus, you dont want coil resistance to be fluctuating on a mech mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WELIHF (3/4/17)

Resistance increases with heat, I'd only be concerned if it decreases.

The oxidation isn't fumes, but a powder that coats the coils when they get too hot, it takes a fair amount to get it to that point though, at least on an RDA you can easily keep tabs for that.

Not difficult to get to the required resistance, I can easily do dual coil 0.3ohm with 28g 10 wrap. 
As it gets to 400 deg f, that resistance will increase to roughly 0.54. Initial wattage on a mech will be 59w at 4.2v and will drop to 33w at 400 deg f.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/4/17)

Just don't do it, also keep Ni200 far away from mech mods!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/4/17)

While you correct about titanium producing an oxide layer instead of "fumes", it is possible for the layer particles to be inhaled, the particles are toxic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/4/17)

WELIHF said:


> Anyone running titanium builds on a mech, how well does it work or would you think it would work?
> 
> I'll test it myself later as well but I think it would work relatively well due to the fluctuation in resistance.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't chance it man. Plus I don't see any advantage it would have over other wire.

Rather stick with nichrome, kanthal and SS 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## WELIHF (3/4/17)

well, I did it anyway

No oxides formed at all, ramp is too long though
11 wrap 28g came to 0.38ohm

going to put in ss for the better ramp up

was worth a try, it doesn't get excessively hot the longer you hold in the button, so the resistance change is definitely helping maintain temperature


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/4/17)

Titanium and Nickel wire types are best used where support was added for them, i.e. mods with Temperature Control Profiles that would prevent the coils from reaching temperatures where stuff could hit the fan.

Personally, I'd much rather go back to stinkies than try this as an option. It's likely far safer.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## WELIHF (3/4/17)

Titanium oxide isn't even considered to be a carcinogen, it's only listed as "Maybe" carcinogenic taking into consideration it is used itself in food products as a whitener. 
And as long as you keep an eye on the coils to make sure none is forming then you should be fine.

I personally don't like using Titanium coils in a tank as you have no indication of any oxides forming on the coils.


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/4/17)

WELIHF said:


> Titanium oxide isn't even considered to be a carcinogen, it's only listed as "Maybe" carcinogenic taking into consideration it is used itself in food products as a whitener.
> And as long as you keep an eye on the coils to make sure none is forming then you should be fine.
> 
> I personally don't like using Titanium coils in a tank as you have no indication of any oxides forming on the coils.



So at the end of the day this thread was completely pointless.


----------



## WELIHF (3/4/17)

Yip, my original question wasn't around safety as I'm aware of it, just performance

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (4/4/17)

WELIHF said:


> Resistance increases with heat, I'd only be concerned if it decreases.
> 
> The oxidation isn't fumes, but a powder that coats the coils when they get too hot, it takes a fair amount to get it to that point though, at least on an RDA you can easily keep tabs for that.
> 
> ...


. Besides potential risks of Ti.on mech's I can't see any possible advantage doing so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

